# After a cockapoo starts "heat", when okay to mingle?



## Dogapoo (Sep 3, 2018)

About two weeks ago she began a small amount of bleeding, but it was only for four days. Her genitals and nipples are slightly swollen, but she's acting normal.

When it is okay for her to socialize with other dogs, bring to a dog park, etc. ? Does one use the number of days, genital swelling, a trial of socializing ????

AKC states it is when the swelling is gone: https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/dog-breeding/how-long-are-dogs-in-heat/


----------



## Dogapoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Wow.... no replies.

Here's an easier topic. Her breasts and vulva have returned to normal. Have any of you noted a change in attitude of your puppy after the first heat?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would wait 4 clear weeks from beginning of her cycle. Bitches are most receptive at 10-14 days but can get caught before and after that period.


----------



## Dogapoo (Sep 3, 2018)

wellerfeller said:


> I would wait 4 clear weeks from beginning of her cycle. Bitches are most receptive at 10-14 days but can get caught before and after that period.



Thanks. Waited appropriately. 

How long after the start of bleeding will a cockapoo return to her pre-heat energy and behavior?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

They are all different. When dogs have a season the body basically acts as if a mating has taken place, which is why some bitches have phantom pregnancy. So all in all the process can take 15 weeks but most will return to normal after6 weeks or so. Some bitches don’t ever return to their previous ‘bonkersness’ as they are more mature after their season than before.


----------



## Dogapoo (Sep 3, 2018)

wellerfeller said:


> They are all different. When dogs have a season the body basically acts as if a mating has taken place, which is why some bitches have phantom pregnancy. So all in all the process can take 15 weeks but most will return to normal after6 weeks or so. Some bitches don’t ever return to their previous ‘bonkersness’ as they are more mature after their season than before.


So if an owner wants a puppy to stay "bonkers", one must spay before the first heat?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha no!!!!! Personally I never advocate early spay. Young dogs need their hormones to mature properly. Some dogs will have a ‘bonkers’ character most will just grow up a bit. I do not know of any dog that hasn’t lost it’s puppy silliness as they grow up. No one wants a ‘peter pan’ in their dog do they!? I couldn’t wait to get a more sensible dog as my dog matured.


----------

